# 

## Redakcja

Drodzy Forumowicze,

Z okazji Bożego Narodzenia i czekającego za progiem Nowego Roku 2011 życzymy Was wszystkiego najlepszego na drodze do Waszego Miłego Pięknego Domu. Zdrowia i radości! Niech każdy dzień uśmiecha się do Was, a nasze forum służy pomocą, radą i przyjaźnią. 

Wesołych Świąt!

Redakcja

----------


## Zbigniew100

Dziękuję* Kochanej Redakcji* 
za wspaniale życzenia. 
Ze swojej strony  składam 
Redakcji i wszystkim* Forumowiczom*
życzenia pogodnych i radosnych
Świat Bożego Narodzenia i 
spełnienia wszystkich marzeń 
- nie tylko  budowlanych.

*Zbigniew*

----------


## martynka1

*Na scyńści na zdrowie 
na to Boże Narodzyni 
Cobyście byli zdrowi weseli 
jako w niebie janieli 
Cobyście mieli pełno gości 
jako na gałonzce łości 
Cobyście mieli pełne łobory pełne pudła 
coby wom gospodyni przy piecu nie schudła 
Coby sie Wom darzyło kopiło 
dyślem do stodoły łobruciło 
Tak Wom Boze dej 
HEJ HEJ HEJ 


Z okazji zbliżajacych się świąt życzę,
 aby przy świątecznym stole nie zabrakło
 światła i ciepła rodzinnej atmosfery, 
a Nowy Rok niósł ze sobą szczęście i pomyślność.
życzy Martyna*

----------


## Zbigniew100



----------


## SławekD-żonka

Od nas zdrowych i spokojnych Świąt :smile:

----------


## mu77

Wszystkiego dobrego na te Święta. Dużo radomośći, miłości i spełnienia marzeń
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tosia125

Świąt spokojnych i leniwych!
I Gwiazdorów z brodą siwych,
którzy prezent Wam przyniosą,
I życzenia me doniosą!

W Nowym Roku zdrowia i miłości,
samych tylko przyjemności  :smile: 
a kłopoty niech znikają...
I Wam głów nie zaprzątają!

By budowy szybko rosły!
samych życzę chwil radosnych!
Szybko się Kochani wprowadzajcie
i na forum zdjęcia domków wklejajcie!

Tego życzę właśnie Tobie!
no i życzę także sobie...
a życzenia  osobiście wymyślone
i przed chwilką tu zamieszczone!

made by Tosia125  :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Jacki

*Zdrowych, pogodnych, pełnych ciepła i miłości
Świąt Bożego Narodzenia,
spędzonych w rodzinnym gronie
oraz szczęścia i wszelkiej pomyślności
w Nowym 2011 Roku*

----------


## betina71

_Spokoju, miłości, radości i niepowtarzalnej świątecznej magii tym małym i tym dużym życzę_  :smile:

----------


## M K

*Ciepłych, serdecznych i zdrowych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia oraz pomyślności i spełnienia marzeń w Nowym Roku*

życzy wszystkim * M K*

----------


## Ew-ka

*Zaczarowana magią Świąt...* *Stanę zamyślona  pod rozgwieżdżonym niebem* *i patrząc na spadające płatki śniegu pomyślę o tych ,* *których noszę w sercu życząc im spokojnych Świąt wszędzie tam,* *gdziekolwiek są ...* *pomyślę też o Was-Drodzy Forumowicze życząc wszystkiego co dobre i niosące radość 
* *Miłości w Święta*
* życzy Ew-ka*

----------


## Żelka

Szanownej Redakcji i wszystkim Forumowiczom, Wesołych Świąt i wszystkiego dobrego!!!

----------


## bogumil

Świąt wypełnionych radością i miłością, 
niosących spokój i odpoczynek. 
Nowego Roku spełniającego wszelkie marzenia, 
pełnego optymizmu, wiary, 
szczęścia i powodzenia 

życzą..Beata i Bogdan

----------


## majki



----------


## netbet

*Redakcji i forumowcom...*

----------


## mk.alleremont.pl

*Witam Serdecznie 
Najlepsze Życzenia dla całej Redakcji  oraz wszystkich Forumowiczów !!!*

----------


## kamykkamyk2

Wszystkim formułowiczom składam najserdeczniejsze życzenia...... i żebyśmy wszyscy  byli dla siebie bardziej mili.

----------


## Gosiek33



----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Redakcji oraz Forumowiczom życzę wesołych, pogodnych i pełnych ciepła rodzinnego _Świąt Bożego Narodzenia_ oraz wszelkiej pomyślności i satysfakcji ze swoich wymarzonych domków (a w szczególności dachów) w nadchodzącym _Nowym Roku 2011_
Serdecznie pozdrawiam.
Andrzej Wilhelmi.

----------


## AJA123



----------


## amalfi

Zdrowych, pogodnych i spokojnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## alladyn71

*


*

----------


## nemi



----------


## ullerowa

_W Ten Świąteczny Czas,_ 
_Niechaj miłość będzie w nas,_ 
_Pokój wokół niech panuje_ 
_A nad złem dobro króluje!_ 
_Wesołych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia_ 
_przesyła Ullerowa z rodziną_

----------


## bladyy78

Zdrowych radosnych dla wszystkich Forumowiczów no i dla Redakcji  :smile: .

----------


## truskaweczka23

*Zdrowych, radosnych Świąt spędzonych w rodzinnej atmosferze życzy Ewa i Szymon*

----------


## Kajka.Z

a my w tym roku odkopalismy stara tradycje i wszystkim znajomym i rodzinie powysylalismy kartki świąteczne  :smile: 
troche tego bylo ale widac, ze w zasadzie wszyscy sie ucieszyli  :smile: 

POLECAM!!!

----------


## SławekD-żonka

Nie dla wszystkich to 'stara tradycja' :wink: 
Na szczęście :smile:

----------


## admin

*szczęśliwego nowego roku* 
życzy redakcja 
muratordom.pl

----------


## jarilitmanen

Od siebie życzę wszystkim forumowiczom szczęścia w nowym roku, nie zdrowia ale przede wszystkim szczęścia ponieważ ludzie na titanicu zdrowi byli tylko im szczęścia zabrakło  :smile:

----------


## Gosiek33



----------


## Mały

Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku.

----------


## Mały



----------


## eklichu

,,,

----------


## ekonoma

Wspaniałych świąt Bożego Narodzenia w 2013 oby były radosne  :smile:  
http://youtu.be/XRAaAMq0lGg

----------

